# List of German Schutzhund commands?



## AbbyK9

My new rescue, Ronja, was trained in Schutzhund, but I have no information as to what commands her past owner used for her. I don't even know if her owner worked her, or whether he bought her from someone else to breed her. I think the latter is more likely since she was seized from the last owner for lack of medical care and abuse, with a broken jaw and filed down canines.

She does know "Gib Laut", "Auss" and "Packen", as well as basic commands ("fuss", "sitz", "platz"). 

Those of you who do Schutzhund and use German commands, can you give me a list of standard commands you use with your dogs? Those might help me with handling her and continuing whatever training she may have had.

We have a move coming up in June, but I will be looking for a place up there to continue obedience and maybe tracking. Probably not protection because of her missing teeth / field canines, although she does love going at that tug (and she has a good grip on it) and she does love that sleeve (I've had to put it in the closet, or she'd take it and carry it).


----------



## triordan

try this
http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


----------



## AbbyK9

Yes, I've been to that site already. I am interested in hearing what those here who train in German use for their commands.


----------



## nikko

we are just starting but some of the other commands we are using are:

pass auf---guard, watch
voraus....go out
aus(ows)...out, let go
so brav....good boy
pfui(fooey)...correction word when dog is making a mistake


thats all i have for now...hope it helps!


----------



## Liesje

Ones I use or have seen club members use....

pass auf - alert and bark
aus - out
packen - bite
hup - jump
bring - retrieve
hier - come
fuss - heel
platz - down
sitz - sit
pfui or (I think) pfui ist das - bad dog
super - praise word
reviere - I assume that's French but a lot of people use that one

Those are all pronounced the German way, like super is zuper, etc. The bring and hier are often drawn out, like "brrrrrrrring!" or "hieeeeeeeeeer!" and often the voice goes up like "heee-EER!" My breeder actually says aust instead of aus to make sure the command is spoken completely, if that makes sense.


----------



## Chris Wild

Just a couple to add to Lies' list.

voraus - go out (send out)
steh - stand
bleib - stay

Revier is German, not French. It is used for the blind search and hold and bark. Voran is also often used by some people instead of revier.


----------



## AbbyK9

Super, thanks so much!

As you guys know, I've never done Schutzhund as a sport before. I have done obedience and I do use German obedience commands with Abby, but I've not done tracking or protection work. We've done some "for fun" play with the bite sleeve with Abby, trying to build some drive and get her excited over it, but nothing for sport or anything like this.

As Ronja has come "pre trained", so to speak, I want to know more about it. Like I said, I don't think she'll be suitable for getting seriously into it, but even with her bad teeth I think we may be able to do the tracking and obedience portions of Schutzhund. Maybe even protection - she certainly enjoys the tugs and sleeve and as she grips with her back teeth (which are fine), she may be able to do it.

Are there any specific commands you use for tracking? That's something I've not done at all and have no experience with.


----------



## AbbyK9

What command do you guys use for focus/attention (on the handler)?


----------



## wolfstraum

Fuss - because you want that focus in the "basic position" 

Lee


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: HistorianWhat command do you guys use for focus/attention (on the handler)?


I think most use "Fuss" because it refers to the position and focus rather than just the movement, but when I'm first teaching focus I also have a "watch" (or "kijk es" in Dutch) command, mainly because our regular trainer does these exercises in the puppy/beginner ob classes that I am taking along with SchH.


----------



## Chris Wild

Some just use Fuß for focus and heeling both, but many also teach a separate focus word. Common ones are watch, eyes, look and kook.

Track command is "such".


----------



## Colorado

> Originally Posted By: dresdentry this
> http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


I've always had a question about one of this entries. The command "aus" is listed for both "Let Go" and "Out". What is the meaning of the "out" in this sense?

I'm don't have a dog that is trained in Schutzhund, but I use German commands for many things--I'm not likely to accidentally say them in conversation. For me "aus" has always meant "let go/drop it/leave it". Is that what is meant by "out"?


----------



## AbbyK9

Yes, that's what's meant by "out".


----------



## Chris Wild

"Out" in the SchH sense means let go (of the sleeve, tug, etc...)


----------



## bergwanderkennels

What do you need or want to know how to say?
by the way the t in aus is slient pronounced Au is spoken as OW
Eu is spoken as Oi like oi vey.... 
and when I and E go walking the other does the talking so when you see a word with the letters IE you pronounce the E the I is slient or EI you pronounce the I the E is slient. 

My dogs only are spoken too and understand in german.
was ist das................................................what is that
wer ist das (pronounced where).................... who is that

Phooey ( is the spelling like olive oil from Popeye) means bad! 
Phooey is das!....................................... that is bad! 
geht rein................................................. get in
geht durch........................................ go through
Las das................................................. leave that
las das los...................................... leave that alone
guck (not sure of the spelling pronounced ****)...look
Guck mal................................................ look here
pudle....................................................dig
fress der sow (used to bite) ...................Eat the pig








klasse (E is pronounced as ah)............ classy
So ist brave.(T slient)................................. good dog
prieme (pree ma)......................exactly what I wanted... excellent

The hard thing is there is 2 ways to speak one way is to humans and they have seperate words for animals or dogs.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

Least not forget...
Ruhig (roo ig).... Quiet
Halt deine klappe..... shut your mouth


----------



## ellen366

Amen to these two, lol


----------



## honda_tuner

I just came across this thread and had a question on the words. I want to use a word other than fuss for my focus word. How do you say focus or watch in german? Or maybe "eyes". Any suggestions would be very helpful. Also how do you pronouce "such" 
Thanks in advance


----------



## AbbyK9

"such" is pronounced "tsook"

You could use "pass auf" for "watch" in German, which basically means "pay attention."


----------



## Ocean

> Originally Posted By: HistorianProbably not protection because of her missing teeth / field canines, although she does love going at that tug (and she has a good grip on it) and she does love that sleeve (I've had to put it in the closet, or she'd take it and carry it).


Don't let missing teeth stop you. Dogs have zero problems doing protection w/missing or filed down teeth including canines.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quoteon't let missing teeth stop you. Dogs have zero problems doing protection w/missing or filed down teeth including canines.


Yes, we have figured this out since my initial post. We are not going to pursue any Schutzhund titles or trials, as we don't have the time to (and are about to move), but we have been pursuing her protection work and she LOVES it. It's her favorite thing to do.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

Look or look at me should be the focus word.......... Phoose is actually the que word for the dog to be in the position by your foot or that a movement is going to take place. 



> Quote:guck ( pronounced ****)...look
> Guck mal................................................ look here


Guck Misch an.......... look at me!

I had the problem of saying phoose out in relaxed settings and my dogs getting confused thinking that they needed to walk like in a competition where as just needed them by my legs because a person or another dog was coming so I use for this..... Bei or By and now they know they have to walk next to me but not looking up at me. 



> Quoteon't let missing teeth stop you. Dogs have zero problems doing protection w/missing or filed down teeth including canines.


Except when you have a boxer! This causes them to slip back a little far on the sleeve when they bite and not get a full mouth grip (Sorry just an FYI)


----------



## HMV

Just out of curiosity why don't you teach the dogs in English, I live in Germany and therefore have to give my commands in German but wouldn't it be easier for you guys to teach the dog in a language you feel comfortable with? BTW no one has mentioned Revier the command given to send the dog off to the left or right around the hides to find the hidden helper, always followed by the hier command on it's return.


----------



## HMV

And if you want to buy the whole club a drink just say "Bloder strassen kurter" whilst on the training field like I did last Sunday.:wild:


Bloder strassen kurter is like saying Stupid Mutt


----------



## Mrs.K

We say "FASS!" instead of "Packen"


----------



## Mrs.K

honda_tuner said:


> I just came across this thread and had a question on the words. I want to use a word other than fuss for my focus word. How do you say focus or watch in german? Or maybe "eyes". Any suggestions would be very helpful. Also how do you pronouce "such"
> Thanks in advance


I am German and I simply use the word "Attention!" if I want any of my dogs to look into my eyes. 




> hup - jump


It's "HOPP!"


----------



## Mrs.K

HMV said:


> And if you want to buy the whole club a drink just say "Bloder strassen kurter" whilst on the training field like I did last Sunday.:wild:
> 
> 
> Bloder strassen kurter is like saying Stupid Mutt


HAHAHA, Bloeder Strassen Koeter is a good one. 

You can also say:

"Du dummer Hund!" (which can always be used as an insult on humans too.) _Stupid dog... _


----------



## HMV

Tip: If you want the dog to look into your eyes put the ball under your right arm pit.


----------



## Shavy

HMV said:


> Just out of curiosity why don't you teach the dogs in English, I live in Germany and therefore have to give my commands in German but wouldn't it be easier for you guys to teach the dog in a language you feel comfortable with? BTW no one has mentioned Revier the command given to send the dog off to the left or right around the hides to find the hidden helper, always followed by the hier command on it's return.


I teach commands in yiddish, because we speak it in the home and it's just easy to tell both the kiddo and the dog to be quiet in the same language.  

This thread was very interesting, for seeing the similarities between what I would say and what people typically use to train. I do think that some people who don't speak German may want to use it simply because that's what everyone else uses, and it's less confusing if everyone (handler, helper, TD, etc) are on the same page. Or perhaps they differentiate between commands on the field and off. Or maybe they don't want other people to be able to command their dog. Or maybe a combination. Who knows, people are weird. 

Revier was mentioned way up-thread.


----------



## Catu

Shavy said:


> I do think that some people who don't speak German may want to use it simply because that's what everyone else uses, and it's less confusing if everyone (handler, helper, TD, etc) are on the same page.


I use German for this reason (and Spanish is not a good language for dogs because commands would be too long and too similar one to each other)

I think that at some point you forget it is German and it is only Schutzhund language, like any other technical language. If I talk to another SchH person I only say "I'm having problems with the Platz", I don't need to explain what I'm talking about.


----------



## LeftyGinger

All the language info is VERY helpful for me as I've always wanted to be sure of one word over another, IE. "fass" VS. "packen" 
Some of the other things that I've been wondering about that some of you may be able to help me with is "bark" or "speak" (I'm teaching in German) and then the silly fun ones like "touch" or "high 5" "rollover" and anything else FUN you can think of words for that I can start teaching... I like teaching some of the FUN tricks just to maintain learning and focus. Thanks so much in advance for all your help!


----------



## Mrs.K

LeftyGinger said:


> All the language info is VERY helpful for me as I've always wanted to be sure of one word over another, IE. "fass" VS. "packen"
> Some of the other things that I've been wondering about that some of you may be able to help me with is "bark" or "speak" (I'm teaching in German) and then the silly fun ones like "touch" or "high 5" "rollover" and anything else FUN you can think of words for that I can start teaching... I like teaching some of the FUN tricks just to maintain learning and focus. Thanks so much in advance for all your help!


I would use "Fass" over "Packen. 

As for bark or speak you can say "Gib laut" oder "Sprich" 
Barking itself translates into "Bellen" however when we taught our dogs to speak we always used "Gib laut" and/or "Sprich"

For Rollover you can use "Rolle"
Dead would be "Tot" oder "Spiel tot" (play dead)
High Five could be "Gib Pfoetchen" (literally give me your paw)


----------



## LeftyGinger

Thank you Mrs. K! I'm eaten up with JEALOUSY over you living in Germany! My husband wants me to visit there next summer (I think he secretly hopes I'll love it because he would love to move back) He spent several years there pre-teen and misses it, I am absolutely FOR a visit there, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Mrs.K

If it makes you feel better we are leaving in November. 

But it is indeed a beautiful country and depending on where you are, you've got some great training possibilities and great hiking trails. 

Let me know if you want to know some other commands too. 

Where would you like to go at in Germany?


----------



## LeftyGinger

No idea, I'm infatuated with Castles and landscape seeing as how Florida is flat as a pancake, and since I have no prior experience with Germany, I'm really open to anything. I'm always up for an adventure... I was nervous buying a house last year because I knew it would stick me somewhere for a while, so far I'm not antsy but I can't promise it'll stay that way.


----------



## Mrs.K

LeftyGinger said:


> No idea, I'm infatuated with Castles and landscape seeing as how Florida is flat as a pancake, and since I have no prior experience with Germany, I'm really open to anything. I'm always up for an adventure... I was nervous buying a house last year because I knew it would stick me somewhere for a while, so far I'm not antsy but I can't promise it'll stay that way.



I would recommend the States Baden Wuerttemberg, Hessian, Rhineland Palatine and Bavarian. They are everything but flat  have a lot to offer from old-fashioned Wineries to Castles and great hiking trails. 

If you can take the Rhine Cruise. I've done it once myself. As German we tend to forget what a beautiful country we have and I went on the cruise with some American friends and oh my god, I wanted to cry because it was so beautiful. 

Especially the route from Heidelberg to Bacherach through the Lorrelei is the most beautiful & famous route to go. :wub:


----------



## LeftyGinger

Thank you for the info, I'm sure we'll end up over there sometime next summer! I'm just showing my daughter your 7 month old puppy video. We're both just so very impressed! You're doing such a great job, gives me hope for my two gremlins


----------



## Stephan Eichler

*commands*

Hi Everyone,
I have a great GSD named Andy. The guy I got him from had sent him for some basic Schutzhund training, nut I was not able to find out the extent of it or what commands he knew besides sitz, platz and komm. Finding the list of commands on the forum was great. When I throw sticks for him he would always bring it back but never want to give it up, so we would have tug-o-war. I tried using "drop" to no avail. Then I found "aus" on the list and decided to give it a try. I threw the stick, and when he brought it back I took hold of it and said "Aus!" He immediately let go of it, and has done so every time! Very awesome!
He is very obedient and we have a good bond. My only problem with him is that he is extremely protective of me and our home. If anyone comes down our driveway, he barks at them all the way and barks at them very aggressively when they get out of their car, even if I tell him they are ok. He will often try to take their hand or arm in his mouth, not wanting to bite them, but it still freaks people out. I have 2 former friends who won't come to my house anymore! It is as if he treats every visitor like a decoy. Is there some command or technique I can use to break him of this bad behavior? Even when I tell him NO very sternly he ignores me, and though he is normally obedient in coming to me when I call him, if a car shows up he totally ignores me and goes for it. 
I would appreciate any ideas/suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## TitonsDad

Quick question that I forgot to ask at training today, not to high-jack the thread but... Is it true that you MUST only give commands in one language throughout the whole trial? 

I use a mixture of German/English and I think that's going to get me in trouble. 

-E


----------



## Elaine

Doesn't matter what language, but you can only use one throughout a trial.


----------



## Elaine

Stephan Eichler said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a great GSD named Andy. The guy I got him from had sent him for some basic Schutzhund training, nut I was not able to find out the extent of it or what commands he knew besides sitz, platz and komm. Finding the list of commands on the forum was great. When I throw sticks for him he would always bring it back but never want to give it up, so we would have tug-o-war. I tried using "drop" to no avail. Then I found "aus" on the list and decided to give it a try. I threw the stick, and when he brought it back I took hold of it and said "Aus!" He immediately let go of it, and has done so every time! Very awesome!
> He is very obedient and we have a good bond. My only problem with him is that he is extremely protective of me and our home. If anyone comes down our driveway, he barks at them all the way and barks at them very aggressively when they get out of their car, even if I tell him they are ok. He will often try to take their hand or arm in his mouth, not wanting to bite them, but it still freaks people out. I have 2 former friends who won't come to my house anymore! It is as if he treats every visitor like a decoy. Is there some command or technique I can use to break him of this bad behavior? Even when I tell him NO very sternly he ignores me, and though he is normally obedient in coming to me when I call him, if a car shows up he totally ignores me and goes for it.
> I would appreciate any ideas/suggestions. Thanks!


You should start your own thread rather than hyjack a very old one so you can get help for your problem.


----------



## CarrieJ

What an interesting thread.
Thank you for the phonetics and pronounciation....I have problems in English...*sigh*
Thanks for the laugh too:



> Least not forget...
> Ruhig (roo ig).... Quiet
> Halt deine klappe..... shut your mouth


And if I ever join a club, I will not end up having to buy everyone a drink with the "Stupid Mutt" and "Stupid Hound"

It's funny as "brave" is one of my praise words and have never worked my dog in German.
(Now I'll use the "Halt deine klappe" I agree very important.


----------



## Stephan Eichler

Elaine said:


> You should start your own thread rather than hyjack a very old one so you can get help for your problem.


Sorry- I am a new member... didn't realize I was "hyjacking" anything, just wondering if there was an appropriate command for my situation.


----------



## Rerun

The problem is stephan, the majority of people will read the original post and respond to that and not all will read through 4 or 5 pages to see your question. If you start your own thread, everyone will see it.

Regarding your dog - sounds like either some fear aggression or lack of obedience, (or both). At the very least, a serious lack of obedience. Instead of telling him "no" - have you tried giving him a down/stay command? Keep him on lead so you can enforce it.

It doesn't sound like you're currently taking him to any of the clubs that might be in your area or any kind of training? Just because he was trained in another language doesn't mean you can't train him things in the language of your choice. There's no reason you had to wait to discover the german "out" command. I would've just taught him "out" in whatever word I wanted. I would try a down/stay command and definitely a leash. Do NOT let him put people hands and arms in his mouth - EVER! Totally unacceptable, and really bad that you're making an excuse for him. He does not think they are a decoy and it doesn't matter that he's "only" mouthing them. I wouldn't come back to your house either if you were my friend. If you can't control him right now, then CONTAIN him. Either in a crate, bedroom, backyard, etc.

And seek out a qualified trainer experienced in schutzhund. This dog may not have had the nerve for it or may have been trained improperly. But chances are, this is handler (you) error in controlling him and enforcing obedience.


----------



## hunterisgreat

I am teaching 'wache es' to watch the helper, and currently use 'watch' to pay attention to me. Want to switch to something else though... maybe achtung.

Any reason you can't just teach the dog to look when you say his name?


----------



## Stephan Eichler

Rerun- Thanks very much for your advice. Yes, you are right about it being a handler problem. I think his training is solid- his sire works for the Michigan State Police. I have been trying Schutzhund commands on him and he seems to know them. I also have been using the NILIF technique and have already seen improvement. We have had several different workmen around this week, and when he starts going at their vehicles barking I say "Andy, Komm!" and he has come right to me. Then I introduce him to them and if he acts aggressively, "No!" and it is working. I have been able to leave him out with the workmen and they are petting him etc. with no problem. I would like to find a local club. Thanks!


----------



## Stephan Eichler

hunterisgreat said:


> I am teaching 'wache es' to watch the helper, and currently use 'watch' to pay attention to me. Want to switch to something else though... maybe achtung.
> 
> Any reason you can't just teach the dog to look when you say his name?


No reason not to use his name. I find it works well, if he is distracted or doing something else to say his name followed by the command.


----------



## Mrs.K

@hunter: wache es, is not really german. "Pass auf" is what you mean


----------



## TitonsDad

Funny you say that Mrs k. The first time a girl in titons puppy obedience class heard that, she kept saying piss off. I was rolling for a long time in that class.


----------



## Stephan Eichler

Stephan Eichler said:


> No reason not to use his name. I find it works well, if he is distracted or doing something else to say his name followed by the command.


Also, if you have more than one dog, using the name to get attention lets the dogs know which one you are addressing.


----------



## jesusica

TitonsDad said:


> ...The first time a girl in titons puppy obedience class heard that, she kept saying piss off...


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Tulip

So far I've been using...

Achtung (awk-toong) = Attention; focus; watch me
Sitz (seetz) = Sit
Platz (plahtz) = Lay Down
Fuss (foo-ss) = Heel 
Bleiben (bli-behn) = Stay
Aus (ow-ss) = Out; let go
(about to teach this in a couple days) Stehen (schteh-ehng) (pronunciation, anyone? I was listening to google translate for this one) = Stand
Hier (here) = Formal Come (this is my command for him to run to me and sit straight in front of me, very close, with eye contact)
Nein (nine) = No; Bad; Wrong (or a sharp "ah-ah!") 
Bring (breeng) = Retrieve; fetch

This is all I've taught my dog on my own since I haven't found a Schutzhund club yet.


----------



## Tulip

Stephan Eichler said:


> Also, if you have more than one dog, using the name to get attention lets the dogs know which one you are addressing.


I usually say my dogs name before the command "Kody, achtung!" so this could be another way?


----------



## gsdlover91

Tulip, steh is stand. Pronounced like shtay I believe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K

gsdlover91 said:


> Tulip, steh is stand. Pronounced like shtay I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bleib is Stay
Steh is Stand

And then you have the Stand Stay


----------



## hunterisgreat

Chris Wild said:


> Just a couple to add to Lies' list.
> 
> voraus - go out (send out)
> steh - stand
> bleib - stay
> 
> Revier is German, not French. It is used for the blind search and hold and bark. Voran is also often used by some people instead of revier.


Just to add another

Liebe - love (verb). I use it for the escape and courage test now that you can't use a bite command


----------



## hunterisgreat

Mrs.K said:


> @hunter: wache es, is not really german. "Pass auf" is what you mean


Holy crap this is an old post... Yeah pass auf, for us, is well conditioned as an ask for high aggression... Not gonna work lol


----------

